# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Great Scarcies [Fanta, Ιωάννης Αποστόλης, Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης]

## a.molos

Ενας βετεράνος της γραμμής, το ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ-ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ, εν πλώ πρός Σαλαμινα, είναι ο μικρός Δαυιδ, μπροστά στον Γολιάθ που συναντά στη ρότα του. Στην 2η φωτό, με το όνομα Fanta, λιγο πρίν φύγει για την Δυτική Αφρική.
IOANNIS-APOSTOLIS.jpg

IOANNIS-APOSTOLIS ren.FANTA.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Great Scarcies (1963 - IMO 5428336 - πρώην Fanta, Ιωάννης Αποστόλης, Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης)_

To  πλοίο φέρει _IMO 5428336_ και έχει κατασκευαστεί στο Πέραμα το _1963_ ως _ΝΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ_, με  αρχικό αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1702_ και κατόπιν (λίγο αργότερα) _Ν.Π. 2161_.  Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ_ το _1975_ και δούλεψε όλα του τα  χρόνια στις γραμμές της Σαλαμίνας (βετεράνος της γραμμής, όπως λέει και o  αγαπητός φίλος _a. molos_ στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος).

Πουλήθηκε στη Σιέρα Λεόνε (Δυτική Αφρική) και μετονομάστηκε σε _FANTA_ (φωτό επίσης στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος) το _2000_ (equasis - Name of ship : FANTA - during 2000) υπό σημαία St Vincent and Grenadines. Το _2007_ μετονομάστηκε σε _GREAT SCARCIES_ και με αυτό το όνομα εξακολουθεί να ταξιδεύει μέχρι και τις ημέρες μας στο Freetown της Σιέρα Λεόνε.

_Εδώ_ και _εδώ_ φωτό του πλοίου από τον Οκτώβρη του _2009_.

----------


## giorgos....

Ο μικρός Ναύαρχος Αποστόλης φορτώνει στο Freetown για ένα ακόμη δρομολόγιο με προορισμό το Αεροδρόμιο Lungi. Τα Ελληνικά πλοία βρίσκονται διασκορπισμένα στα πέρατα του κόσμου. Δίπλα από τον Ναύαρχο εμφανίζεται και το* Murzuk* ex Δαμιανός.

----------


## SteliosK

Το ρίμαξαν και αυτό..

great scarcies.jpg Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg scarcies (2).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ φίλε Στέλιο πολύ όμορφο το βίντεο από τη Σιέρα Λεόνε που μας παρουσιάσατε σήμερα, με ωραία πλάνα των πλοίων και κυρίως σε πολύ - πολύ καλή ανάλυση.

Όσο για το πάλαι ποτέ *ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ*, πράγματι το ρήμαξαν, όχι όμως τώρα που ημιβυθίστηκε αλλά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, όπως άλλωστε όλες τις παντόφλες που έχουν πάρει από την χώρα μας. Προσωπικά πάντως, και επειδή αυτά τα πλοία μας τα παρακολουθώ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, δεν έχω καμμία απολύτως αμφιβολία ότι το _GREAT SCARCIES_ έχει ήδη ανελκυστεί (αν μάλιστα συνυπολογίσουμε ότι το βίντεο έχει τραβηχτεί πριν τον περασμένο Απρίλιο) και εκτελεί πάλι τα δρομολόγια .....τρόμου στο Freetown. 

Φτωχός λαός, και δεν τα παρατάνε τα πλοία τους πριν τα .....διαλύσουν εντελώς και αμετακλήτως !!!!! Έχει τύχει στο παρελθόν να δω σε φωτό από το Freetown το MAHERA (ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΣ) εγκαταλειμένο (έτσι τουλάχιστον νόμιζα) και σε τόσο ελεεινή και τρισάθλια κατάσταση που θα έπαιρνα όρκο ότι δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να επισκευαστεί και να ξαναδουλέψει. Και όμως, το ξαναείδα σε μεταγενέστερη φωτό μετά από μήνες, και όχι μόνο ταξίδευε αλλά και έλαμπε μετά από ολοκληρωτική επισκευή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε φίλε Γιώργο να γίνει το ίδιο και με αυτό.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Όπως ακριβώς τα είχαμε πει λίγο πιό πάνω. Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε,  επισκευάστηκε, καλλωπίστηκε και επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια ανάμεσα  Freetown και Lungi στην Σιέρρα Λεόνε.

----------


## SteliosK

> Όπως ακριβώς τα είχαμε πει λίγο πιό πάνω. Το πλοίο ανελκύστηκε,  επισκευάστηκε, καλλωπίστηκε και επέστρεψε στα δρομολόγια ανάμεσα  Freetown και Lungi στην Σιέρρα Λεόνε.


Αθάνατες παντόφλες!!
Ευχαριστούμε Εspresso Venezia για τα νέα!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το πλοίο σε μία φωτογραφία από τα πρώτα του χρόνια στο Φριτάουν (Σιέρα Λεόνε), με το πρώτο του εκεί όνομα, ως _FANTA_.

02.jpg
_Πηγή : panoramio - ceilidh_

Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζουμε τι έχει απογίνει, μιας και όπως _είχαμε γράψει εδώ_, δεν αναφερόταν καθόλου ανάμεσα στις πρώην παντόφλες μας που συνεχίζουν να δραστηριοποιούνται στην φτωχή αυτή χώρα της δυτικής Αφρικής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δυστυχώς δεν γνωρίζουμε τι έχει απογίνει, μιας και όπως _είχαμε γράψει εδώ_, δεν αναφερόταν καθόλου ανάμεσα στις πρώην παντόφλες μας που συνεχίζουν να δραστηριοποιούνται στην φτωχή αυτή χώρα της δυτικής Αφρικής.


Λογικά πρέπει να βρίσκεται ακόμα το πλοίο στην Σιέρα Λεόνε (ενεργό ή μη), μιας και το βλέπουμε σε φωτογραφίες του _2017_ μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο της Holland Shipyards στο(η) Φριτάουν, στα πλαίσια προφανώς του εκσυγχρονισμού των φέρρυς της χώρας (έχουμε αναφερθεί σχετικά). Στην πρώτη φωτό, διακρίνουμε αριστερά του τα MURZUK (ΔΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ) και FREETOWN (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ-ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ), στην δεύτερη μόνο το MURZUK. 

01.jpg__02.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Mία πανέμορφη εικόνα, με το πλοίο μεν σε δεύτερο πλάνο (στα πρώτα του χρόνια στη Σιέρα Λεόνε), αλλά με πολλές "πληροφορίες" και _οπτικά ερεθίσματα_. Στην περιγραφή της αναφέρεται :  

_"Repatriated refugees from Sierra Leone reaching Freetown on board of the ferry Fanta. Praying refugee"._

----------

